# Wild calling- bison meal recipe



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Yesterday, my mom was given this dog food from the owner of a very nice dog store. Has anyone ever fed this to your maltese? If so, what do you think of it? Here are the ingredients and Guaranteed Analysis.

Ingredients

Bison Meal, Sweet Potato, Bison, Lentils, Tapioca, Turkey Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Peas, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Coconut Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Seaweed Meal, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.

NOTE: Formulated for rotational feeding.


Read more at Bison Meal Recipe - Wild Calling!



Guaranteed Analysis / Calories

Crude Protein (min)23.0%Crude Fat (min)14.0%Crude Fiber (max)5.0%Moisture (max)9.0%Calcium (min)2.0%Phosphorus (min)1.4%Vitamin E (min)150 IU/kgOmega 6 Fatty Acids* (min)2.17%Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min)0.72%Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)* (min)100 mg/kgBacillus coagulans* (min)1,000,000 CFU/lb.
* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.


Read more at Bison Meal Recipe - Wild Calling!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting....
I would like to know if anyone has tried this, also.
I see, dogfoodadvisor gives it a thumbs up with either 4 or 5 stars ...depending on the formula.
It is hard for me to find something that Pooh can tolerate....no chicken,no white potatoes, no grains, no artificial preservatives. 
It is so hard to find a formula with no chicken fat !
I usually buy beef, turkey or bison. 
Wonder how hard this will be to locate? Family owned sounds good.
Very interesting....


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Interesting....
> I would like to know if anyone has tried this, also.
> I see, dogfoodadvisor gives it a thumbs up with either 4 or 5 stars ...depending on the formula.
> It is hard for me to find something that Pooh can tolerate....no chicken,no white potatoes, no grains, no artificial preservatives.
> ...


This family owned business, Spa Paws, cost over 2 million dollars.:w00t: They are super nice and give tours of the place. They have food, supplies, clothing, collars, gifts, grooming, daycare and rooms for dogs to stay overnight when families are on vacation. I could not afford their small room for $80 or the expensive one that is about $180 :w00t: but it was a nice place to find. Lots of selection on all the various products they had. Oh, and they are getting vets to work there too. The people were extremely nice and helpful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I feed it to all three of my babies and they LOVE IT!!!! It is the only kibble i give my kids. They primarily eat homemade chicken/brown rice/peas and carrots for dinner, but I do put a 3/4 cup for all three once a day or so for the three of them to share. i watch labels on everything. AND I taste everything they eat. Some say I'm weird, but if i wouldn't eat it, they shouldn't either.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sophieanne said:


> I feed it to all three of my babies and they LOVE IT!!!! It is the only kibble i give my kids. They primarily eat homemade chicken/brown rice/peas and carrots for dinner, but I do put a 3/4 cup for all three once a day or so for the three of them to share. i watch labels on everything. AND I taste everything they eat. Some say I'm weird, but if i wouldn't eat it, they shouldn't either.


Lorie,
I will tell my mom you tasted it and gave it the thumbs up.:thumbsup: I am certainly not going to taste my dog's raw food.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Your babies are adorable :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is very similar to the kibble I give to Lisi & Kitzi here in Vienna. I almost recognized the package. I have to get small bite for them & not all the flavors are available in that---yest. I was at the store & saw they have some novel ones here--among the choices are, goat, kangaroo, & camel! We are trying the turkey with sweet potato this time around. My 2 like bison very much.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> This is very similar to the kibble I give to Lisi & Kitzi here in Vienna. I almost recognized the package. I have to get small bite for them & not all the flavors are available in that---yest. I was at the store & saw they have some novel ones here--among the choices are, goat, kangaroo, & camel! We are trying the turkey with sweet potato this time around. My 2 like bison very much.


Thanks Sandi!!:hugging:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*feed raw?*



puppydoll said:


> Lorie,
> I will tell my mom you tasted it and gave it the thumbs up.:thumbsup: I am certainly not going to taste my dog's raw food.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> Your babies are adorable :wub::wub::wub:


Just wondering if your vet told you what mine told me that raw food can affect his kidneys & kill him? I've been feed raw Stella & Chewy's myself. I am scared to continue now that there has been a Listeria scare & also this kidney thing, what do you think about feeding raw to the little ones?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The "red" items are ones I prefer not to feed. Tapioca-starch, peas are high in sugar, flaxseed is one of the leading additives causing "allergic" reactions. Natural Flavoring is frequently used to replace "MSG" on labels, so I avoid it for me and my pets. Otherwise it sounds pretty decent.

Here's some additional info:

Pet Food Ingredients Revealed! page 3

Bison Meal, Sweet Potato, Bison, Lentils, Tapioca, Turkey Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Peas, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Coconut Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Seaweed Meal, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Just wondering if your vet told you what mine told me that raw food can affect his kidneys & kill him? I've been feed raw Stella & Chewy's myself. I am scared to continue now that there has been a Listeria scare & also this kidney thing, what do you think about feeding raw to the little ones?


I haven't heard that but I tend not to take a doctor or veterinarian's word just because they have a degree. I listen to them and I research on my own too. I have been given bad advice by doctors too many times.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> The "red" items are ones I prefer not to feed. Tapioca-starch, peas are high in sugar, flaxseed is one of the leading additives causing "allergic" reactions. Natural Flavoring is frequently used to replace "MSG" on labels, so I avoid it for me and my pets. Otherwise it sounds pretty decent.
> 
> Here's some additional info:
> 
> ...


Thanks Lydia!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Just wondering if your vet told you what mine told me that raw food can affect his kidneys & kill him? I've been feed raw Stella & Chewy's myself. I am scared to continue now that there has been a Listeria scare & also this kidney thing, what do you think about feeding raw to the little ones?


This is actually one of the scare tactics that less informed vets use to promote the products they sell (Hills, RC and Purina) and that not so coincidentally finance many programs at vet schools. If that's what your vet is telling you, I would seriously look for a new vet.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Sandy-
I agree with Jane. I value my vet's opinion However, I am the MOM. I know that I cant watch everything they eat, but I can control just about everything. Last year, my oldest got sick. Passing blood (both ends). I was scared to death. I ran her to the vet immediately! Then my youngest had it two days later. My vet told me that i was what I was feeding them. But I differed with him as I feed them food that I would (and have taken for lunch-chicken/ brown rice with no seasonings). I told him it had to be a bug, he finally agreed with me when I told him the measures I take to make sure my kids are healthy. He was nice enough to give me meds for my "middle child" as we knew he would be next.
So, no I don't think that vets are all knowing. They are human with a little more incite and can give rx for sickness. But, ultimately you know whats best for your babies.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys... Im so sorry !!!! I looked at the name wrong!!!! My kids eat Taste of the Wild Bison, but I think that they have had Wild calling as well. They love them both. We started using Taste of the Wild more because it had more bison and more fruits. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

